# aktueller Wert der Selectbox ermitteln



## Das C (1. Mrz 2006)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe ein Servlet geschrieben, der eine Selectbox anzeigt. 
Wie kann ich nun den aktuellen Wert der Selectbox ermitteln. Das heißt: Der wert der in der Selectbox
angezeigt wird?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Beni (1. Mrz 2006)

Selectbox? Gibts nicht in Java -> ab zu JavaScript.


----------



## Das C (1. Mrz 2006)

Doch, da ich mit Servlets arbeite. Damit kann ich natürlich auch html code einbinden und somit
selectboxs erstellen.


----------



## Sky (1. Mrz 2006)

Zu welchem Zeitpunkt willst Du das Feststellen ? Beim Click auf "Submit" in der HTML-Seite ??


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2006)

beim auswählen des Wertes in der Selectbox


----------



## bummerland (1. Mrz 2006)

also doch javascript.
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/options.htm#selected_index


----------



## Dante (3. Mrz 2006)

<select name= "" onChange="doSomething(this);">.....

[..]

function doSomething(el)
 var value = el.value;
}

ansonsten kann man an die formularelemente auf über das Formular oder getElementBy[Tag/Name/Id]() ran


----------

